# Carbon Dioxide detection



## cda (Jun 24, 2017)

Any one have a source for a plug in Carbon Dioxide detection??

2015. IFC

*5307.5.2 Emergency alarm system.*
An emergency alarm system shall comply with all of the following:

1. Continuous gas detection shall be provided to monitor areas where carbon dioxide can accumulate.

2. The threshold for activation of an alarm shall not exceed 5,000 parts per million (9,000 mg/m3).

3. Activation of the emergency alarm system shall initiate a local alarm within the room or area in which the system is installed.





OR, what are you seeing to meet the detection requirement??


----------



## mark handler (Jun 24, 2017)

I have never seen one.
Only Hard wire.
Would a plug in satisfy the requirement? what protection is there when it is dislodged or unplugged?


----------



## cda (Jun 24, 2017)

mark handler said:


> I have never seen one.
> Only Hard wire.
> Would a plug in satisfy the requirement? what protection is there when it is dislodged or unplugged?




Do you have a brand for a hardwire


----------



## mark handler (Jun 24, 2017)

Off the internet

CO2 Meter, Inc.
131 Business Center Drive
Ormond Beach, FL 32174 USA
386-872-7665
877-678-4259 Toll Free US
CO2 Meter Fixed and Wall Mount
https://www.co2meter.com/collections/fixed-wall-mount


----------



## cda (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks, 

Not cheap, but I do not have to pay.

Just wondering how others are enforcing this.

I am guessing it is in no other I codes?

So wondering if the requirement is asked or looked for by ahj's????


----------



## mark handler (Jun 24, 2017)

https://www.analoxsensortechnology.com/ax60-wall-mountable-multi-gas-monitor.html
http://www.carbonicsystemsinc.com/alarms.html
Amoxtec carbon dioxide monitor and alarm system for sale or lease. ( Installation included.)

http://instrumentation.com/analox-ax50-carbon-dioxide-alarm-system.aspx
http://www.lancer-direct.com/en/co2...o2-detectoralarm-mk10-2a-with-hornstrobe.html


----------



## DuaneW (Jun 30, 2017)

You can Go to walmart or any box store and get a plug in CO detector. they work, as long as they dont get close to about 10 years from the manufactured date.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 30, 2017)

Not monoxide; dioxide
Walmart does not sell Dioxide detectors
Different gas
One toxic in low quantities.


----------



## DuaneW (Jun 30, 2017)

Sorry I miss read it.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 30, 2017)

no need to be sorry


----------

